# Casey's Retired Dogs Agility Run



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing. It brought tears to my eyes. Go Casey!!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh how precious! Go Casey! What a good boy!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, that was wonderful and heartwarming to see! You gave a beautiful tribute to your Casey. Very glad it was taped, he looked like he was having such a good time. Truly a special day for both Casey and you, thanks for sharing .


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

What a nice way to honor Casey. It looked like he was still having fun. 
Congratulations on all your past adventures in agility. Loved the video.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That was about the sweetest thing I've ever seen... they should do that at every trial!! Good work Casey!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So touching. He looked like he still enjoyed getting out there with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is amazing. I agree, they should do that at every trial. Misty eyed it was so sweet.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon he looked happy and healthy! Good for you to celebrate ..


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good boy! What a terrific run!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pure pleasure watching that, thank you for sharing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

the official pictures have been posted - it will be so very hard to choose which action pictures but his official portrait is a must  I have not yet purchased it but here is the proof .

Casey-MHK_6375.jpg photo - Barry Rosen photos at pbase.com


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm more moved by watching the two of you work or listening to the announcer read your beautiful words about him. *applause through tears*


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's such a neat idea! He really did look like he was enjoying it!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He looks so happy in his official picture. Really looks pleased to pose with his medal and big ribbon for the camera.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So sweet. I love watching his wagging tail


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey's montage 

Cavanaugh 11x14 photo - Barry Rosen photos at pbase.com


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This brought tears to my eyes as well. Go Casey, go! What a beautiful run. Thank you for allowing us to be apart of it!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He looked so happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Casey is a grand dog. His willingness and happiness are a pleasure to see. I love his montage, perfect choice of pictures.


----------

